# frayed fly line



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

is this fixable?

i was practicing yesterday (newbie) and noticed this today.

will i have to buy new line?????????









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Sure. Snip the bad stuff off. You don't need a loop to attach a leader to the fly line, use a nail knot or similar.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to tie nail knots....too much work to tie individual leaders onto the fly line. Just my opinion.

Cut the damaged portion off, make a loop in the line similar to what you have on there now, secure tag end to main line with tie two separate nail knots to form a loop, cut nail knot at both ends, coat with a little zap-a-gap so it runs smooth through the last guide, and you are done. Google double nail knot loop.

Link to video





I seem to remember using 15 lb line to make the nail knots.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*perfection loop*

You can also use a perfection loop. Well tied, it will not fail.

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/perfection-loop/


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Laguna Freak said:


> You can also use a perfection loop. Well tied, it will not fail.
> 
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/perfection-loop/


Perfection loop is a great knot for the leader end, I use it all the time, but I would be afraid of tying that knot with the thick butt of the fly line. I haven't ever tried it though. I would be concerned that the perfection would get hung up in the last guide if you were bringing a fish in.

I use that double nail knot on all my lines, from 3 wt to 12 weight. It has held up on some pretty large fish.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a perfection loop on one of my 8 wt Rio Redfish lines. Yes, the knot can, probably would, get hung up in the tip top. I just never reel it in that far. Haven't needed to with a 9 foot rod.

So, your nail knots pass thru the guides with no problem?


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

If you throw some zap-a-gap on the knots you can smooth it out so to speak. Just throw a few drops on it and rotate the line in your hand a bit to even it out. You can make it so it is pretty smooth. 

I fish longer leaders so at times when I bring a fish in the flyline will come through the guide at the tiptop.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Stuart said:


> Sure. Snip the bad stuff off. You don't need a loop to attach a leader to the fly line, use a nail knot or similar.


this^^^^


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

I have seen a nail knot rip the coating off the end of a fly line. An oversized redfish can put some heat on that knot when he eats the fly and turns hard. 

Just saying, plus you have to carry that little tool around to tie it. Tie your nail knots once on the loop, and then when you are on the water it is an easy change if for some reason you need to change a leader.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

There's also vids on youtube showing you how to strip the coating off and making the loop in the exposed braid.


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks for all the help fellas.

i looked up all this online as well as the video but ended up stopping by the angler's edge here on san felipe and Baron fixed it for me. prettty much did all you guys recommended. 

those guys are great. its not so great sometimes since i live 2 minutes away (my pocketbook can take a beating). overall though....glad i live close by. theyre always helpful and good people.

fyi....they have a few clearance racks with some really good deals. some good simms apparel for really good prices. also have fly line for 15$ and other odds n ends.

thanks again fellas,

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

mikedeleon said:


> Perfection loop is a great knot for the leader end, I use it all the time, but I would be afraid of tying that knot with the thick butt of the fly line. I haven't ever tried it though. I would be concerned that the perfection would get hung up in the last guide if you were bringing a fish in.
> 
> I use that double nail knot on all my lines, from 3 wt to 12 weight. It has held up on some pretty large fish.


So last weekend I fished with the line I referred to that had the perfection loop tied in the business end. Its a Rio redfish 8 wt. I didn't remember the perfection loop being so small. But it passes thru the eyes with ease if need be. pic attached.


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice tip. I'll learn that knot well!


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

i meant to pist the same thing. that knot is great

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

